# Боковой амиотрофический склероз



## Юрий_UA (31 Окт 2006)

Доброго дня уважаемые посетители форума!

У моего отца начала усыхать правая рука, мышцы спины и груди (на форуме я видел уже подобное сообщение). Ухудшение почувствовал год назад. Сильно выраженные признаки стали проявляться месяца два назад. Собственно боли не чувствует.

Вот предлагаю выписку из истории болезни сделанной ОКБ имени И.И. Мечникова г. Днепропетровск (Украина) (во вложении).

Диагноз поставили следующий:
Боковой амиотрофический склероз, шейно-грудная форма с верхним комбинированным парапарезом, выраженного в правой, легкого в левой руке, бульбарным синдромом с умеренной дизартрией (без нарушения функции глотания, дыхания).

Лечили:
Рибоксин, вит В6, В12, АТФ, ККБ, нейромидин

Рекомендовали:
пирацетам 25% по 2 куб в/м , затем луцетам 1200 по 1 т 2 р/д - 1 месяц;
АТФ по 2 куб в/м ежедневно, затем АТФ Лонг по 1 т 2 р/д - длительно;
нейромидин по 1 т 3 р/д - 2 мес;
ретаболил в/м 1 раз в нед
нейрорубин форте по 1 т через день в течение 1 месяца

Делали также обследование на Нейрон-Спектр-МВП. Если надо - могу отсканировать и выложить результаты.
Плюс также имеются снимки (рентгеновские ?) позвоночника. Прошу прощения, что не знаю как это по научному правильно называется.

Назначили лечение (в выписке из истории болезни есть). Прошли курс уколов (2 недели) - пока улучшений нет. Или хотим слишком быстро ?
Папа улучшения не чувствует.
Может есть альтернативные методы лечения ? Подскажите умным советом - не знаем к кому уже обращаться. Скажите Ваше мнение.

Заранее спасибо за совет!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Ноя 2006)

*Боковой амиотрофический склероз - что можете посоветовать ???*

Уважаемый Юрий_UA!
По данным НЭМГ диагноз не вызывает сомнений и лечение должно проводиться  в условиях неврологического стационара. Более детальную информацию о течении болезни и прогнозе должен дать ваш лечащий врач-невролог.


----------

